# Echo HD sounds



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

A buddy of mine just bought an Echo HD caller and I was wonering if it is possible for him to put his sounds on a computer and then for me to put them on my spitfire. He said he isnt sure if he can do that or not so I figured I ask you guys. So if its possible please let me know how to do it. Thanks


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

What format are his sounds in ?


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm not sure Don. I just sent him a text asking. If its a different format I take it I wont be able to change it on the Computer. If you cant tell I am clueless when it comes to technology.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Me too! Chris Miller may have answers for you. He's pretty techy.(understatement)


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

If his caller has a USB port and internal RAM, he should be able to upload them directly to a file on the computer and then you can download them to your caller, again, if you have a USB port and internal RAM in yours. Otherwise, I think you are out of luck.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

According to the online specs at Flextone, there does not appear to be a USB port for loading or unloading sounds. The only way to be sure of this is to physically look at the unit and see if there's a port, then like Don asked confirm the sounds are in a format that can be up loaded to a computer then back to another caller. Most uploadable callers work with mp3 formats.


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

He said there is not a USB port or any way to change sounds. The ones on the call are all he will be able to use. Thanks for the replies anyway guys.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

That is what's so great about the foxpro's! Shame I can't call bugger all in!


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Does it have an external speaker jack? Plug male to male RCA cord into it (EchoHD) and the other end into the microphone jack on your computer, then use either your built in sound recorder, or a free sound recording program off the internet (Audacity?) and record the sound as an MP3 or WAV. Then transfer the sound onto your Foxpro. Be sure to back up your sounds before you tamper with the foxpro, you don't want to lose anything. You could remove the Micro SD card and put the sounds on it, but be sure to read all instruction carefully before you record anything on the Spitfire.


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks JTK! I usually remove the SD card and load my sounds onto that. He just bought his Echo and is quite familar with it yet. I was just trying to be a cheap skate and get some new sounds for free. I will try your suggestion if he has an external speaker jack. Thanks again for the help. I knew someone here would know a way.


----------

